# NCAA Tournament Elite Eight Saturday March 24



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bg3><TD align=left colSpan=8>*Sat. 3/24* ​</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=left><TD width="2%"> </TD><TD align=left width="43%" height=30> 2 Memphis</SPAN>
1 Ohio State</SPAN></TD><TD noWrap align=right width="9%">
</TD><TD width="1%"> </TD><TD noWrap align=left width="21%"><SCRIPT>document.write(formatTime('%I:%M %p',1174768800))</SCRIPT>4:40 pm



</TD><TD width="1%"> </TD><TD align=left width="21%"></TD><TD width="1%"> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width="1%"> </TD><TD width="2%"> </TD></TR><TR class=bg3 align=left><TD width="2%"> </TD><TD align=left width="43%" height=30> 2 UCLA</SPAN>
1 Kansas</SPAN></TD><TD noWrap align=right width="9%">
</TD><TD width="1%"> </TD><TD noWrap align=left width="21%"><SCRIPT>document.write(formatTime('%I:%M %p',1174777500))</SCRIPT>7:05 pm</TD><TD width="1%"> </TD><TD align=left width="21%"></TD><TD width="1%"> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width="1%"> </TD><TD width="2%"> </TD></TR><TR class=bg3><TD align=middle colSpan=8></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I will actually be in Columbus, Ohio watching the Ohio High School State playoff game. Which includes Jon Diebler, which is a great prospect attending OSU, just became the all-time leading scorer in the state of Ohio. That game is at 2:00pm, and I will quickly be sitting at a bar somewhere watching the OSU/Memphis game, I expect it to be just as up-tempo as the Tenn. game.

Good luck to both teams


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

ya i got Ohio State and UCLA in these 2

should be 2 very good games though.....

some good matchups....

i think UCLA will pull it out(i hope)
and I think Ohio St is just too talented for Memphis this season..


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

These Buckeye guards don't know how to feed the post. It's really pathetic. As a big man, what's the purpose of establishing position if they don't want to give you the ball?


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Man Memphis has some athletes. Douglas-Roberts with the slam. Conley making some plays for the Buckeyes. Pretty good game so far.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

HKF said:


> These Buckeye guards don't know how to feed the post. It's really pathetic. As a big man, what's the purpose of establishing position if they don't want to give you the ball?


Oden needs to pull an Andrew Bynum out there some time. How great would that be to see OSU in the National Finals and hear stoic Greg Oden bellow, "Gimme the ****in' ball!!"


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

ya i really like Lighty, Conley, Lewis and the rest but Ohio St is a different team without Oden on the floor


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The defense with Oden back in the game is important.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Fine, I'll finally give Memphis some credit. I'm impressed.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You have to give up the layup CDR. You didn't need it.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

what the hell did they call there?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

College refs again continue to show how bad they are. Prepare for the makeup call


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

wow thats huge for Memphis
CDR with the 4th foul....
Dorsey on the floor with 4...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

It's hard watching OSU: they miss Oden at least once on every play it seems


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

What is the point of having big men if the refs don't let them play basketball? The fact that Oden and Dorsey have so many ticky tack fouls is ridiculous.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

this oden fellow is pretty good.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It's moves like that by Oden (and Hibbert) that make me believe he will be a great pro. You can't teach a guy being nimble on his feet.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Oden doesn't fit Thad Matta's system. Ohio State is a perimeter-oriented team...that's why they have a hard time feeding Oden.

I agree with you about the refs calling ticky tacks on Dorsey and Oden though, they need to let the big men play at this level.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

HKF said:


> What is the point of having big men if the refs don't let them play basketball? The fact that Oden and Dorsey have so many ticky tack fouls is ridiculous.


I think you pointed it out yesterday but whole college game is about setting up 3 now. Even drives are bceoming European like as penetration often now leads to a kickout for the 3


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

There we go inside out from OSU


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

4th for oden now..


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That's a tough call ref on Dozier. I don't know about that one. Hands were straight up.


----------



## Trayhezy (May 19, 2006)

The Ncaa is not going to allow a final four without Greg Oden and the refs are going to carry out their wishes.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Trayhezy said:


> The Ncaa is not going to allow a final four without Greg Oden and the refs are going to carry out their wishes.


You haven't seen all the tick tack fouls on Oden throughout the tournament? He's been in foul trouble every single game.

College refs just suck


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

nothing fishy there, douglas-roberts is out..


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

I'mm not impressed with Ohio State. They are blatant cheaters.

They enrolled Nick Van Exel in school and renamed him "Ron Lewis" and their center played 14 seasons in the ABA.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well Memphis is fouling. The thing is this, they call all the ticky tack fouls on the big men only, which is getting old. The same thing happened to Hibbert last night. Dan Cage was completely under the rim as Hibbert was turning to go up, and what should have been a 3 point play, turned into Hibbert's 2nd foul. 

Not to mention you can't back anyone down because if you do, they can flop and draw a foul. If you spin around them and they don't beat you to the spot, all they have to say is that you dipped your shoulder and thus it's an offensive foul. They need to stop calling so many charges in college.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## Trayhezy (May 19, 2006)

Well if you call a bunch of ticky tack fouls the real fouls are going to get guys out toward the end.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Would've been more interesting if the refs would have allowed Andre Allen to play at all, but it doesn't really matter when Greg Oden totally puts the clamps on Joey Dorsey. My goodness, what domination.

The Tigers will be back next season.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Trayhezy said:


> The Ncaa is not going to allow a final four without Greg Oden and the refs are going to carry out their wishes.


:thumbdown: 

Don't try to take away from the Buckeyes performance


----------



## Trayhezy (May 19, 2006)

It also would have been nice if they would have let Dorsey play as well. He and Andre Allen got two fouls each by just brushing Oden. Also Ohio State had shot 18 second half free throws PRIOR to the two-minute mark. I was extremely impressed with Mike Conley. Oden gets all the press but Conley is a baller.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Trayhezy said:


> It also would have been nice if they would have let Dorsey play as well. He and Andre Allen got two fouls each by just brushing Oden. Also Ohio State had shot 18 second half free throws PRIOR to the two-minute mark. I was extremely impressed with Mike Conley. Oden gets all the press but Conley is a baller.


Incredible how much press Oden would get if Conley and the other guards would actually feed him the ball once in awhile.

Dorsey just hasn't brought it the past two rounds and made the mistake of opening his mouth at the pregame press conference. He got destroyed by a better player today.

Allen's fouls were pretty ticky-tack though.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This is a home game for UCLA.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

wow, UCLA is not too impressive so far...

Collison needs to attack


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Hate these Pontiac commercials. Hate, hate, hate.

Why would you want to rip off those awful RadioShack ads and then give them a local-commercial-low-grade-production feel?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

UCLA just bores me to death. Afflalo _does_ sound like a Lord of the Rings character though.

Add in "Mbah a Moute," and we could make a new Star Wars...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I just can't get excited about this game...I can't decide who I want to lose more.Eh,it's probably UCLA in honor of Bill Walton


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Ohio State needs to play a lot better in the Final Four if they want ANY chance at the title.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

ya boy

Shipp is my boy i know his brother pretty well so i'm definatly going for UCLA....


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It's funny, I like UCLA, but the way they play the game of basketball with the kind of talent they have is what is tiresome. They have all these athletes, then they play stall ball.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

i can agree on that
I don't know if they are as athletic as lets say Kansas but they definatly have the talent to be much more aggresive on offense
sometimes they'll fall behind and than Shipp, Mbah A moute, Collison, afflalo will all start being much more aggresive and thats what gets them back in the game


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Ohio State needs to play a lot better in the Final Four if they want ANY chance at the title.


All they really to do is keep winning.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

HKF said:


> Well Memphis is fouling. The thing is this, they call all the ticky tack fouls on the big men only, which is getting old. The same thing happened to Hibbert last night. Dan Cage was completely under the rim as Hibbert was turning to go up, and what should have been a 3 point play, turned into Hibbert's 2nd foul.
> 
> Not to mention you can't back anyone down because if you do, they can flop and draw a foul. If you spin around them and they don't beat you to the spot, all they have to say is that you dipped your shoulder and thus it's an offensive foul. They need to stop calling so many charges in college.


Not only that but they are far less likely to call a continuation foul.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

let's go!
**** kansas


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

Well we're not that athletic. Mata is definitely not. A post-injury Shipp is pretty slow. Afflalo has below-average explosion for a shooting guard. Our athleticism mainly comes from Collison and Westbrook.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

Thanks to our defense and 3pt shooting, we're up at the half. But we're committing wayyyyyyyyy too many turnovers, and our bigs are playing terrible. Very perimeter oriented game right now.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Kansas is gift wrapping this one. They've blown an unbelievable amount of easy plays.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

i'd rather have Aboya in there than Mata
there is really no difference between the 2 but if they go to the free throw line, aboya is more likely to convert


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Afflalo and Collison are the difference in this ball game. Sherron Collins needs to play over either Russell Robinson or Mario Chalmers. He's the best guard they have.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

no way he is the best guard they have
especially not today, and especially not defensively
Chalmers and Robinson have been playing some amazing defense
Afflalo and Collison just made some big shots


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

CHalmers has been a turnover machine.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

What are these refs doing? Are they waiting for someone to get injured?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

There goes my National Finals Runner-Up.

Oops.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I sure hope no one says this is an upset. If UCLA didn't lose to Cal, they would have been the #1 seed in the West anyway. Big time defensive effort. To think Indiana almost beat the Bruins.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

ya teams always seem to miss their easy shots vs UCLA
but they played some great D today


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Chalmers now has eleventy billion turnovers.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! 

Bring on Oregon/Florida!

Go Ducks!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Congrats to the Buckeyes and the Bruins, two of my preseason picks (Kansas and Georgetown were the others). Should be a fantastic final four regardless now. 

Ohio State, UCLA, Florida/Oregon, UNC/Georgetown.


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

HKF said:


> It's funny, I like UCLA, but the way they play the game of basketball with the kind of talent they have is what is tiresome. They have all these athletes, then they play stall ball.


Tiresome and boring, but results in a win more often than not. There was a time when UCLA played up-and-down basketball with all their athletes, the Steve Lavin era. I'd rather see the Bruins play disciplined hard-nosed winning basketball than return to the hectic era.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Scuall said:


> Tiresome and boring, but results in a win more often than not. There was a time when UCLA played up-and-down basketball with all their athletes, the Steve Lavin era. I'd rather see the Bruins play disciplined hard-nosed winning basketball than return to the hectic era.


Repped for truth... 

I recall a Steve Lavin flop, which was probably one of the most talented teams in the past 30 years. Need I name off the players? Well they start at the ultra-failure, former #1 recruit, older brother of Brandon, JaRon Rush. From there, it was Moiso, Gadzuric, Baron Davis, Earl Watson, Matt Barnes, Ray Young, and two more talented rotation guys in Billy Knight and Travis Reed... that doesn't include Lavin's favorite son, the never even half-decent Rico Hines (grrr, he made Bruin fans mad).

That team had more talent than today's UNC, Kansas, etc... And they didn't go all the way. 

Howland would have been tougher on JaRon Rush, Jelani McCoy (who would have been on that 1998 team too if not for his troubles), etc, and that team should have gone all the way.

Toughness in all aspects is the new Bruin way. Mata, Aboya, those types embody it. That's not to say Kansas guys couldn't play a similar game, they almost definitely have more talent, but it's a difference in coaching and mentality. 


UCLA-Oregon (hopefully ) in Atlanta, a Pac-10 showdown. Florida should hammer Oregon inside, but hopefully Brooks contributes enough to the Tajuan show to win it. I don't see how Malick Harston will stick on Noah, but I assume they'll zone it and swarm (Zahn sucks).


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

Afflalo was just ridiculous today, definitely showed his All-American credentials. Defense is continuing our ridiculous standards, I hope Florida isn't the team to break our defense yet again.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

very good game. KU should've won if they had finished most of the steals they got. also wow on those shots at the end of shot clocks. Those were amazing by UCLA. UCLA is my fav to win it all vs Ohio State. I am not too sold on UNC or Georgetown.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBruins said:


> Afflalo was just ridiculous today, definitely showed his All-American credentials. Defense is continuing our ridiculous standards, I hope Florida isn't the team to break our defense yet again.


I actaully thought Kansas was more talented at almost every position but i think teamwork and better coaching won out today, i cant watch this Bruins team and not help but think how good are they going to be with Kevin Love.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I really don't think UCLA would beat Florida if they met up, because the Gators are just as tough as the Bruins are.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

rainman said:


> I actaully thought *Kansas *was more talented at almost every *position *but i think teamwork and better coaching won out today, i cant watch this Bruins team and not help but think how good are they going to be with Kevin Love.


SG
PG


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBruins said:


> SG
> PG


Ok i'll give you that the Bruins had the advantage at the 1 and the 2 but the next half dozen roster players probably favored the Jayhwawks. You should learn how to take a compliment, i was pumping up the Bruins.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

rainman said:


> Ok i'll give you that the Bruins had the advantage at the 1 and the 2 but the next half dozen roster players probably favored the Jayhwawks. You should learn how to take a compliment, i was pumping up the Bruins.


Nothing wrong with your compliment, I'm just pointing out that our backcourt and wing players are really great on both ends of the court. It was a perimeter-oriented game and that led to a Bruin victory.


----------

